# What to eat/drink during powerlifting competition?



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Id like to hear what you guys eat/drink in between your lifts in a competition to keep your strength up til your last lift? Is simple energy drinks/bars the best option?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

ANYTHING I WANT! Flapjacks, sandwiches, powerade, protein, chocolate!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

i usually try to keep my sugars up with haribo and lucazade and sometimes jaffa cakes.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok thanks for your replies guys! Im gonna try some protein/carb bars and just some glucose containing drink.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm only guessing here, but I'd imagine that a pre-comp carb-up would be the most important factor.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Eat a giant meat feast pizza and a few scotch eggs the night before the comp - then what niall says on the day - you'll have the strength of ten men.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I like dextrose and liquid protein on the day.

oats and a steak sandwich at 8am if the lifting starts at 12.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

2004mark said:


> I'm only guessing here, but I'd imagine that a pre-comp carb-up would be the most important factor.


Yep, that I already did with maltodextrin, started loading a week before competition.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Eat a giant meat feast pizza and a few scotch eggs the night before the comp - then what niall says on the day - you'll have the strength of ten men.


I find pizza horrible for strength TBH. Oatmeal and eggs are the best!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

pirus said:


> I find pizza horrible for strength TBH. Oatmeal and eggs are the best!


Whatever works best for you fella. Don't you eat oats and eggs every day anyway?


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

pirus said:


> I find pizza horrible for strength TBH. Oatmeal and eggs are the best!


Drink a lot more water with it and you should be alright


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok my experiences from comps.

Post weigh in, eat food high in carbs but clean carbs, last thing you want to do is eat some junk food and feel proper rough by lifting, so potatoes, rice, sandwiches even. I like to knock down a post workout blend shake then proceed to real food 20mins after that.

During comp: carb drinks- powerade, powdered blends, Energy drinks- whatever brand you fancy and can get on with, Food: keep it light and keep it packed full of energy so nuts, flapjacks, small choccy bars, rice cakes, protein bars. you wont feel hungry so try get small amounts every hour or so in you.

If theres long intervals between each lift, use that time to get a decent meal like rice n chicken but again make sure it aint so much you will bloat up.

Note: obviously with post weigh in food have protein with it like chicken beef etc but keep the carb ratio higher, so be easier to get down ya.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

The comp went great! I ate oatmeal that morning, and a couple of chocolate bars after weight in(11 am), then only drank sports drink during the whole competition and I was still strong during the last deadlift!

Thanks for your replys guys!


----------

